
Apache Flink 1.6.0 released - stsffap
https://flink.apache.org/news/2018/08/09/release-1.6.0.html
======
alpinegizmo
Nice to see this following so soon after the 1.5 release. I'm especially
pleased to see the new features around state and timers.

------
Kirth
The SQL API is exciting stuff! Great work, Flink team!

------
snntrable
Great Job!

